# Need Some Advice-Finding Time for 2 Horses



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Go to a neighboring horse barn, talk to the instructors there and see if they can recommend a student rider who is willing and able to get some trail time in. Have someone who's starving for some quality time outside the arena help you out, and make it a win-win without having to sell one.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I don’t think that you should feel like you are taking the easy way out. It sounds like a good plan to me. The horse you sell hopefully ends up being someone’s favorite and the horse you keep can become more of a happy companion for you and not a stressful one. 

It is hard to find time to work on more than one horse! I find myself overwhelmed some days. I however have more of a reason to keep my numbers than you do. This is not your job, this is your fun! Do not feel guilty.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Riding is supposed to be ENJOYABLE. If you are not enjoying what you are currently doing, then change it.

If you would rather only have 1 horse that you need to ride (and have a companion animal for that horse) then do it. You certainly are not "taking the easy way out".

I would love to be done with work at 4:30.  Normally, I work until about 5:30 or 6:00 (except Tuesdays it's 7:00) and then I would go straight to my 2 horses and exercise them both, and then get home around 9:00 or later. And hopefully be in bed by 10:00. (I currently board.) There were some nights that I didn't ride, or else went home first, so I could spend time with my (at the time) one daughter. 

This year, since one of my horses is injured, it's actually been refreshing and easy to "only" have to ride one. I can still go there straight after work, and then be home in plenty of time before the kids go to bed and have some time to play with them. It's really nice to ONLY have one to ride! 

So if that's what you need to do to have horse riding enjoyable, then you do it. No shame!!!


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Is there any chance you can get sharers? To help with the costs and alleviate a little responsibility? If you find that even AFTER having sharers/help you still dont look forward to riding then maybe you really are over the phase (for now). I find that when I feel like I HAVE to do something I don't want to do it at all... I also don't see a problem with letting a "rideable" horse sit haha. I don't think they care that much either  I suppose its cheaper to feed a mini though!


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I've been in your exact situation. As others have said, there's nothing wrong with realizing you only have time for one horse. People these days have busy lives, and horses, as much as I hate to admit it, are nothing but maintenance with legs. You have to put the time in on any horse if you want it to be decent. If you don't have the time, then maybe the best option is to sell and buy a companion animal instead. Plus, the above post is 100% correct - you say you're getting burnt out with two, and if you're getting burnt out then you're obviously not enjoying the experience. I say sell. There are plenty of companion-quality animals out there, I'm sure you'll find one that will allow you to really enjoy riding your remaining horse. 

Good luck!

-- Kai


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I found a lovely young girl to ride my mare because I can only really ride once or twice a week at the moment. Why not see if you can find someone to help put miles on your horse? There are some very good riders out there who just don't have a horse at the moment because they are in college, don't have the money, etc. The idea of riding a horse for free would appeal to many! My mare spooks, and can't be tied solid, so I went over all these things with this girl, and helped her the first couple of times. I even got on my mare first to make sure she wasn't in a spooky mood. But honestly, she's a better rider than me, and is doing great. 

That said, selling the difficult horse and getting either a companion, or a really bombproof trail horse isn't a bad option either. You might want to have a spare horse that is totally beginner-safe for visitors. Just an idea.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't think you are taking the 'easy way out' either. You are admitting and realizing you do not have time for two.

I get it. I work 9-5, & I try to be in bed by 9ish. I have one, & that is enough.

My friend has the same work schedule, & has 5 horses...she splits days up, one day she works 1, the next the other, etc...SOMETIMES she works 2-3 in a day, but mostly on weekends.

If you truly feel like you cannot give him the time/work he needs, maybe someone can lease him out? That will help you with costs as well.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I know someone who got a goat to keep her horse company, thinking it would be easier and less expensive, and he's turned out to be MORE work and expense than a second horse, not less! If you need to keep a companion animal, is it not maybe better to have one that you can do something with? I'm just not sure replacing the one horse with something unrideable but that still takes similar $$ to feed is going to be a better situation.

I like the others' suggestions of finding someone in your area who's capable and looking for extra saddle time. If you hit it off with them, it would mean having someone who could hit the trails with you, too! I'm sure you could find someone who'd be thrilled to help put rides on them for you.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

If you don't have a ride friend, advertising one for lease may work for you. You can specify that the horse stay on your property, riding time would also be up to you.
Otherwise selling one and getting a companion pony, goat, llama is a good option too. You'll truly enjoy your riding time and your wallet will appreciate fewer feed and farrier bills!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Just a warning: goats are tougher to have than horses. A lot. For one thing they're escape artists - if you wanted him in with your horse you'd likely have to redo the fencing to keep him in - and for another, they're just generally stubborn and usually infuriating, stress-causing animals. Take it from an expert on goats ;-)

I think everyone's suggestions are good - finding a rider for your second horse is probably the best option for everyone.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Are you wanting to sell one horse because you think the horse would be happier with a job and someone to work him consistently, or because you feel bad when there's always one that doesn't seem to get the time you'd like to give him? Is finding an on-site leaser for the unworked horse an option?

Nothing wrong with having a horse around that you don't ride-- if the horse is happy just hanging around being a horse, no harm in that. If you get along with him, and your current horse situation works for you, no sense selling him if the only reason is that society says you should be working both horses right now. 

If, though, he is unhappy being left alone, then it may be better to move him on to another home. Bear in mind, though, that a new horse/pony can have different dynamics-- where your current two may cope well with you riding one and leaving the other home, changing that horse may mean you now have the training issue of teaching one horse to go out alone and the other to remain home without going through a fence or working himself into a lather. 

A bad horse/pasture pet costs just as much to feed as a horse you can use. If your current setup works for you, and you think that in the future you may find more time for horses/a child grows up and might want to ride/etc. then it can behoove you to do what you can and work one horse while letting the other have some time off. If, though, you really don't have time for two horses, then another alternative may work out well. There is no shame in admitting you only have time or money for one horse right now. 

Horses are less work than goats, by the way. Fencing in goats is like fencing in water. They're hard on fences, hard on pasture, and not all horses get along with them. If you decide to take on a new companion for your 'keeper' horse, make sure to have a plan in place if it doesn't work out and you need to try another option. Finding a new home for a horse that can be ridden and isn't is a lot easier than finding a new home for a horse who can't be ridden or has special health needs or chases other horses or tears through fences or otherwise has issues.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I've never had goats, but heard they can be trouble makers. If you want a companion animal for your horse I would look into getting a donkey or something. 

I currently have 3 horses. One is a pasture ornament, one is being trained and the other is my go-to riding horse. I sometimes feel the same way as I now have 2 horses that should be ridden. But i don't beat myself up if I can't find the time. They both have great lives and if I only ride 2-3 times a week it's NBD. In all honesty, I should be putting more miles on my greenie, but I just don't have the time. Have never thought of selling her though (well, except for the days when I feel like selling ALL of them.....but that happens rarely...LOL) 

You should do what you think will be best, but at the same time I wouldn't put so much pressure on yourself to get 'x-amount' of rides in. 

I like the idea of perhaps part-leasing one of your horses out; or getting a friend to come help exercise. Best of luck.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Just a warning: goats are tougher to have than horses. A lot. For one thing they're escape artists - if you wanted him in with your horse you'd likely have to redo the fencing to keep him in - and for another, they're just generally stubborn and usually infuriating, stress-causing animals. Take it from an expert on goats ;-)
> 
> I think everyone's suggestions are good - finding a rider for your second horse is probably the best option for everyone.


Hey! I really like goats! Have kept them for a long time. They ain't horses and they are not sheep either, but they are not harder than horses, just different. 

Yes, they are hard to fence. But just follow the fencing rules for goats and keep them safe at night (like chickens) -- they are cheap to feed, have a sense of humor (like horses but unlike sheep), and are generally a fun animal. I have kept all sorts of pets and livestock and goats are in my top five (dogs, horses, rats, chickens, and goats are my favs). In fact I am looking for a few wethers to keep my pony company and help restore my neglected pastures, while I ride my horse. I'm in the same boat as you except I did not succumb to temptation and get a second riding horse, just a pony.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

^Definitely not saying goats aren't awesome - they are. I had quite a few the last couple years and I really miss owning them. Just tough if you don't want to get too much into em.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> ^Definitely not saying goats aren't awesome - they are. I had quite a few the last couple years and I really miss owning them. Just tough if you don't want to get too much into em.


You know, I don't know any animals that aren't like that except stuffed animals.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I find goats to be a pain in the rear end. There are a couple at the farm where I board. They are fine when they are in their own pasture but become a pain when they get out. I kept one of my mares with them for one summer and it was hard getting her out. The goats would always try to block me so I couldn't take out their horse.
I have three horses and hardly find the time to ride at all. I also have a tendency to get a little lazy on my off days after working 54 hours a week and driving three hours every day. One is still a baby so I'm not riding her, just ground work. The other two I switch off but usually end up only riding one if that. They don't really care that they just graze all day. It seems to suit them just fine.


----------



## JoCash (Dec 20, 2017)

So, goats have weird eyes.

I always feel like 2 horses is the perfect number. I can ride my finished horse and then play around with the green horse or other way around. I can ride one, pony one most of the time. If I load up to ride at an area, I might as well saddle two and then ride two.

If one gets hurt, I just focus on the other for awhile. In hindsight, sometimes if seems like it was meant to be.

But horses are a hobby for me so, if it is not working for you the way it is now then make a change. It should be a happy thing. You can always go back to 2 if you miss it. 

Or let one sit for a few months and just ride one. See what it's like.


----------



## buggy (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I am going to ask around to people that I know personally to see if anyone might be interested in my mare. If not, I will just keep her and let her sit. I wouldn't mind letting someone ride/free lease her-I am not real sure about where to advertise and how be safe about it (she is at my house-so I don't want any weirdos showing up).

I actually have some goats already. Yes they do have weird eyes! They cannot be contained!  They basically run loose on our property- I do have a large dog kennel that I put them in if I need to keep them penned up for some reason. The horses could care less about the goats. I would get a small pony or equine for a companion if someone buys my mare.

I just have to keep telling myself that it's okay to let her sit. I don't really think that she will mind. It is in my own head.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

If your horses and you are up to it, you could try ponying. Ride one out, and the other back. Or, pony one on one day, the other the next.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It comes down to time management and how good you are to sticking to it and quite frankly you really need the dedication because of the amount of time your sacrifice into it. 
If one horse requires more time to upkeep training, maybe cutting down to one is a wise decision. If you are hoping to eventually use both, maybe doing a lease on the one might be a good option. It would give you the opportunity to still own the horse but have someone else investing all that extra time. I myself never work with more than 2 horses at a time for that same reason.
My husband rides as well which is great, but he works shift work(law enforcement), so his schedule isnt a regular one. I do have to dedicate a lot of time to all the horses on top of working full time and being part of 3 different clubs who all have different commitments. To me it's a lot of fun, but I understand the difficulty you're having. 

Time management and scheduling is a huge part of it and you really need to be in both feet to do it.


----------

